# Bin neu und brauche Hilfe



## The Shiro (29. Okt 2020)

Hallo wollte mal Fragen ob einer von euch mir sagen kann wo mein Fehler ist suche seit Stunden finde ihn nicht -.-

[CODE lang="java" title="Visual Code"]let player;

function Player(classType,health,mana,strength,agility,speed) {
    this.classType = classType;
    this.health = health;
    this.mana = mana;
    this.strength = strength;
    this.agility = agility;
    this.speed = speed;
}

let PlayerMoves = {
    calcAttack: function() {

        let getPlayerSpeed = player.speed;
        let getEnemySpeed = enemy.speed;
    }
    let playerAttack = function() {
}


// nummer of hits
let numberOfHits = Math.floor(Math.random() * Math.floor(player.agility / 10) / 2) + 1;
let attackValues = [calcBaseDamage, numberOfHits];
return attackValues;
}
// Enemy Attacks!
let enemyAttack = function(){

',' expacted. ts(1005)
    let calcBaseDamage;
    if (enemy.mana > 0){
            calcBaseDamage = enemy.strength * enemy.mana / 1000;
    } else {
        calcBaseDamage = enemy.strength * enemy.agility / 1000;
    }
    let offsetDamage = Math.floor(Math.random() * Math.floor(10));
    let calcOutputDamage = calcBaseDamage + offsetDamage;

// nummer of hits
    let numberOfHits = Math.floor(Math.random() * Math.floor(enemy.agility / 10) / 2) + 1;
    let attackValues = [calcBaseDamage, numberOfHits];
    return attackValues;
}
// Get Player/Enemy Health to change later!
let getPlayerHealth = document.querySelector(".health-player");
let getEnemyHealth = document.querySelector(".health-enemy");
// Initiate Attacks!
if (getPlayerSpeed >= getEnemySpeed) {
    let playerAttackValues = playerAttack();
    let totalDamage = playerAttackValues[0] * playerAttackValues[1];
    enemy.health = enemy.health - totalDamage;
    alert();
}[/CODE]

Laut Visual Code soll hier der Fehler sein: >
    }
    let playerAttack = function() {
}


// nummer of hits
let numberOfHits = Math.floor(Math.random() * Math.floor(player.agility / 10) / 2) + 1;
let attackValues = [calcBaseDamage, numberOfHits];
return attackValues;


',' expected. ts(1005)


----------



## mihe7 (29. Okt 2020)

Auf den ersten Blick würde ich sagen, die schließende geschweifte Klammer in Zeile 19 ist zu viel.


----------



## kneitzel (29. Okt 2020)

Das hat erst einmal nichts mit Java zu tun - wenn ich es richtig sehe, dann ist es TypeScript?

Und was ist Visual Code? Meinst Du Visual Studio Code?

Und hast Du evtl. lediglich die Klammerebenen nicht richtig beachtet?

```
let PlayerMoves = {
    calcAttack: function() {

        let getPlayerSpeed = player.speed;
        let getEnemySpeed = enemy.speed;
    }
}

let playerAttack = function() {
    ...
```

Oder ist die Klammer in Zeile 19 zu viel? (@mihe7 war schneller)


----------



## The Shiro (29. Okt 2020)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Das hat erst einmal nichts mit Java zu tun - wenn ich es richtig sehe, dann ist es TypeScript?
> 
> Und was ist Visual Code? Meinst Du Visual Studio Code?
> 
> ...



oh my God vielen Lieben dank es war die klammer } bei PlayerMoves die gefehlt hat


----------



## sascha-sphw (29. Okt 2020)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Das hat erst einmal nichts mit Java zu tun - wenn ich es richtig sehe, dann ist es TypeScript?


Sollte JavaScript sein, aber wenigstens in Edition 6. In TypeScript kann man Klassen deklarieren.

Edit: habe gerade gesehen, das Klassen scheinbar auch in EC6 enthalten sind.


----------

